# Colleague promoted over me while on mat leave



## Silvergirl (11 Oct 2011)

Sorry this is a long one....I work in a male domintated multinational that has never really operated in a very PC manner wtr female employees esp those with children. While I was on maternity leave in 2007, a female colleague of mine was promoted to an 'Ireland' role, this role was never advertised, either internally or externally - previous to that she was on the same level as me, same job description etc. It's a sales & account management role and we were both 'covering' Ireland as it were. I learned of this when I came back to work, but when I questioned it I was advised that she was awarded it in title only and not to rock the boat by my manager of the time. It was confirmed that I would not be reporting to her, my reporting structure would remain the same. I was very annoyed at the time, but let it go. She reports on a level with my manager (part of her new position). It's been galling me for a long time and I since have a new manager who I get plenty of pressure from to perform and win new business. I have a very good working relationship with him and this does not bother me. What my issue is that she has a dotted line to him to win new business also, as he is responsible for the P&L's of both our offices, however her pipeline is down to less than 1/3 of mine now and now I've learned she is being handed a new company car with direct approval from my bosses boss (also her boss), while I'm struggling to get my 5 year old car changed. I have also not had a salary increase in 5 years and while my salary is not awful she is on a higher pay scale. She is not liked internally as she is very malacious and gossipy and runs to her manager with things about everyone.

My own manager often gives out about her and her performance, he has stated that he has no faith in her to perform her role, and that she does what she likes, hardly makes any effort to win new business and swans in and out etc. He has said he has taken this to their manager and complained her several times but is getting no where. There are rumours that she has some hold over her boss, but that could just be office gossip, however the facts I've outlined above appear to substantiae matters??  

I'm feeling very disgruntled, I feel I should have her job or at least have been considered for it. If they want to give her a title fine, that's not what interests me, but I feel I should have the same compensation as she does and that she should be under pressure to win new business the same as I am. I think because she only has a dotted line to my manager he is much easier on her. When I complained to my current boss about her title/role he told me that she took it upon herself to use it and that she was never actually promoted - utter crap but I know he is trying to cover for the comapny's faux pas of not advertising the role.

I don't know if I have a case to take to HR or if this would ruin my career - my boss is quite good to me wrt working from home and I get Parental leave one day a week that I had to fight for, as I was told they 'don't do parental leave' & they review every 3 months - kind of hold it over me like a carrot...I just don't want to be walked on any more. I get on with management and colleagues but am getting disillusioned more each day, and I feel I have given 10 good years of service to the company. She is with the company about 5 / 6. If it matters, she is unmarried and has no children. I try not to let the fact that I have 2 children interfere with my job other than the PL.

Advice on how to proceed from here would be appreciated. My boss's complaints about her performance obivously are falling on deaf ears, so it looks like his hands are tied and I'm to be left sitting as I am, working my ass off and going no where fast.

I know people are in a whole lot worse situations and would love to have my problems, but fair is fair.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## onq (11 Oct 2011)

I don't know if advice on AAM can extend to telling an employee how to tell her bosses boss to appreciate senior female staff members who perform well.

This seems to be an internal matter for the company, which could be addressed it through HR.
The issue could be presented as how demotivating it is for you and other members of staff who struggle to increase sales for the company.
Otherwise, I fail to see how to move this forward.

The technical issue of being passed over is a separate issue IMO, since it was a once off and could have been countered since by other opportunities for advancement.
The fact that no other opportunities seem to be available is definitely a HR issue for general discussion.

If I was in your position I would gather support from others before I'd consider ploughing a lonely furrow to a position of isolation in the workforce.
What I mean is that this is unlikely to be an isolated incident and several voices raised in concern about one promoted employee may do what one lone voice cannot.

This is not about conducting a witch hunt, but I've seen one person lord it over many people in an office.
They were only brought to heel when EVERYONE complained about that person - otherwise it can be dismissed as "just you" if you complain alone.

As regards the technical issue of her promotion over you, I'd look at this last.
It will be very difficult to pursue it now as more than 6 months and more than 12 months has elapsed (the normal and extended periods for consideration of such things).

I'd prefer to tackle it by suggesting that a second position be created similar to that currently enjoyed by your co-worker. 
Perhaps you could let this come from your boss to his boss with a view to creating competition at her level - after all, an unique position has no competition.

Hope this helps.


ONQ

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                           as a defence or support - in   and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action      be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                           Real Life with rights to  inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter  at  hand.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Oct 2011)

It's 4 years ago. I'd let it go. Looks like she is being found out and I don't think you'll be doing yourself any favours by complaining about it at such a remove. Wait for her to be fired/let go and then apply properly for the job.

In the meantime do discuss with your boss your career options in the company, at least he/she'll know that you're interested in advancement.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Oct 2011)

+1

You're four years too late acting on it.


----------



## putsch (11 Oct 2011)

Forget about these specifics - to be honest they sound very picky at this stage - sounds cold but "get over it already".

You are not happy in the job - feel unappreciated but trapped because you've got the working from home trade off. You need to either leave or find some way to accept it. Believe me I'm not unsympathetic I've been there!!

One way to work through some of this might be at perf review time ask for financial support to engage a "coach".  And then try and work through the issues in that environment before screwing up your current job.


----------



## Silvergirl (12 Oct 2011)

OK All I'm getting over it! It's just a bit galling - as it may have been 4 years ago, but the perks are very recent so it's still salting the wound, but ye are right - time to move on, and learn from this lesson.


----------



## defunct (12 Oct 2011)

Your company is not under any legal obligation to advertise promotional roles - of course, it's good practice to do so but you would find it very hard to make a good case for it, particularly as it's 4 years down the road. If you want a higher salary and a new car, then trying to prove that her promotion was unfair is not the way to achieve it, you'll only get branded as a troublemaker and possibly be accused of slander. Instead, focus on your achievements (sales etc.) and your value to the company - build a case for a higher salary and new car on your own merits, not her faults. It's unlikely that they'll ever admit (to you) that they made a mistake in promoting her and bump you up, but if they thought that you were a flight risk and they believe you are of high value to the organisation in terms of sales achieved, then you might find a different response to your requests for a better salary and car.


----------

